# Reel maintenance



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Been using a couple of inexpensive rod and reels this year with no problems, I rinse them off with fresh water after every trip. This morning I get out there and I notice one reel is difficult to turn, and after screwing around with it the handle breaks off. Then I notice the drag on the other reel is not working correctly. So how often should I break down reels and give a good cleaning and lubing? And/or spend the extra bucks to get some better quality equipment.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

You have to get in even the good reels every now and then as well. I try to do it every 3-4 months, but I fish a lot and fish out of a kayak. Dunking a reel in the water is not good. If its not waterproof, the saltwater will turn grease into kind of a semi-crusty mess. Definitely take apart and clean any reel that gets dunked before that happens.

My advice, buy the best gear you can afford and stay on top of the maintenance.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You'll need to clean and lube the expensive reels too. Just get in the habit of breaking them down and cleaning the piss out of them. Get you a big tub of Cal's and go to town.


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

I remember one of them getting dunked and all I did was rinse it off after. Lesson learned! I've got some work to do, thanks. Any recommendations for surf reels that won't break the money bank?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I often recommend the Penn 550 SSg for surf fishing, or the New SSV if you want to take it to the next level.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I don't get offshore much so those big Penns normally don't get it as often but my inshore reels I clean every two months or so. If they get dunked, as soon as I possibly can. I personally feel the factories over grease the reel which is what really ends up ruining them. So I keep the grease low and oil a lot. Has worked well for me


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> I often recommend the Penn 550 SSg for surf fishing, or the New SSV if you want to take it to the next level.


I absolutely love my Penn 550 ssg. I would highly reccomend one of those as well.... very smooth reel, and they are tough. I have a Penn 6000 ss that I like also, but it doesnt hold a candle to the 550 ssg. The 550 is my "go to" rod if im only going to put one line in the water. 
Check craigslist and pawn shops to save a little cash if you can settle for something used... there are some great deals sometimes!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Half Hitch will get them done for $25 per reel. Worth it to me especially if they are pricey ones.


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info on reels. Looking for one this week.


----------

